# Flyfishing the Madison



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

I headed to work in Orlando and my boys headed to Montana to throw flies on the Madison. I'm pretty jealous.

Caught a lot of really nice 18-20" fish.
















And even picked up a couple pigs!!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Impressive. Those are some nice fish!


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome! I love the Madison River. Tons of huge browns and rainbows. When did they fish it? Was it super cold?


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

smoothie said:


> Awesome! I love the Madison River. Tons of huge browns and rainbows. When did they fish it? Was it super cold?


They fished Nov 8th and 9th. Said it was cold but not freeze up cold. They went up with 2 buddies and said Saturday was ok, about 60 fish between the 4 of them, Sunday they figured out the bite and they all 4 had a 40+ fish day. Most the fish were 16-18 with each catching 4-5 in the 20-21" range. Hooked and lost a couple really big fish but the last pic was the best fish landed. He was a legit fish.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Very Nice! What is the matter with the fishing around Orlando? Things could be worse.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

100 hr work weeks don't leave much time for wetting a line! Lol


----------

